# Columbia SS One Chopper



## whopperchopper (May 10, 2020)

Just finished. 1972 ish chopper.


----------



## SteveF (May 10, 2020)

Super cool! How did it look before?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 10, 2020)

WOW!!


----------



## jrcarz (May 10, 2020)

That came out awesome!!


----------



## Vthuffyguy (May 10, 2020)

Very Nice! Like what you did with the sprocket!!!


----------



## whopperchopper (May 10, 2020)

Before, I have the original slick, and front rim, just think the front 20” drum looks better. It was missing the springs, kick stand and fork strut, I had to make the strut.


----------



## Jaxon (May 11, 2020)

Great Job on that bike. I like the custom touches on it. The copper fork strut is cool


----------



## whopperchopper (May 11, 2020)

Video


Jaxon said:


> Great Job on that bike. I like the custom touches on it. The copper fork strut is cool



Thanks Jaxon, it’s 1/2” solid steel rod painted metallic copper & clear coated! Wish I had the original strut though!


----------



## catfish (May 11, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## Bill in Bama (May 11, 2020)

Very nice. Your love for this bike shows in your work! Im guessing this ride is staying close to home!


----------



## whopperchopper (May 11, 2020)

Bill in Bama said:


> Very nice. Your love for this bike shows in your work! Im guessing this ride is staying close to home!



 thanks! Yes for a while anyway LoL


----------



## Coyote (Jul 16, 2021)

Looks Exquisite!!
Nice job on the restoration.
I like the 20 disc on the front, gives it a "Captain America" feel.
I have a standard Columbia with a disc on the front, Columbia was a bit more
mix-and-match with parts than Schwinn...


----------



## schwinnray (Jul 16, 2021)

i've been hunting one of those down for years


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 22, 2021)

Sweet !!!!!!!


----------

